# i am on my way out of dp



## rufus1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

hey guys

well been a while since i posted on the site

i feel alot like my old self again

i enjoy life again

just feel like i am out of control of mt actions sometimes

but i am keeping busy

and i will be climbing out of the pit of dp pretty soon i hope

i will not be posting on the forums again

wishing you luck and take it easy

rufus


----------

